# *acana dog food* anyone...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

HI Everyone,
Anyone on here feeding there Chi's Acana/or Orijen dog
food??? 
I thought a nice lady on here told me a while back that
Champion Foods (Acana, Orijen) were bought out by
Diamond Foods like the Innova/Evo was. ????
Wish I could remember but can't, I'm thinking it was thou.
Need help on this PLEASE!!!!!
Anyone feeding it????
~Blessing.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Orijen/ Acana are privately owned and made by Champion Foods.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

I have given Rudy both. I think they are both great. He's strong and healthy, his coat is good, good muscle tone ... and his poop (sorry) is much better and easier to pick up.


----------



## CoverTune (Jul 1, 2011)

I had my pups on Acana for quite a while and was happy with it, no complaints. Only stopped as I'm feeding raw at the moment.


----------

